# Sapelo and a rutting buck! FINISHED!



## Apex Predator (Jun 4, 2010)

Mitch (RUTTNBUCK) wanted me to do a builld-a-long on his bow, which I will break ground on tomorrow.  She will be a 66" Sapelo (mild R/D longbow) with a figured bubinga riser, osage cores, zebra limb faces, and antler tip overlays from a buck that he killed.  I'm excited to build this one!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 4, 2010)

impatiently waiting for you to start taking orders again


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2010)

It will be worth the wait!


----------



## SOS (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't know about you, but they need to add a Smilie Icon that is drooling!  Kind of like Pavlov's dogs...start a build along and we all start drooling!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2010)

SOS said:


> Don't know about you, but they need to add a Smilie Icon that is drooling!  Kind of like Pavlov's dogs...start a build along and we all start drooling!


SOS I've been drooling for months now!!

Got a text pic from Marty today of the Zebra wood that will be the face of the limbs!!.............I just got to say Wow!!

Marty that rack I sent you took some wrangling of emotions before I split it in half to send to you!!..........Of all the racks I had hanging out in the shed, that one had the best bark of them all. It also happened to be the first 8 pointer I killed!!

Looking forward to watch my bow come to life here!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 7, 2010)

Allright folks!  Hang on to yer seats, cause we are off and running!

Here are the parts laid out.   Check out the grain on that zebra!  Best I've seen.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a fine start. I enjoy these alot, thanks Marty for taking the time.

Mitch, looks like you are gonna be one proud papa!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is gonna be great because it wasn't that long ago that I sold Mitch an older starter bow. He wasn't real sure he was going to take to this traditional archery thing so he didn't want to invest a lot in a bow at the time. Now look at him! He has done went and ordered him one of the best custom bows he could order. No lookin' back now Mitch, you are in this for life and no doubt you will enjoy it even more than you do now once you get this beauty in your hands. Congratulations!!!!!!

Thanks Marty for another build-a-long!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Brotherthats some real fine looking wood


----------



## TGUN (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> impatiently waiting for you to start taking orders again



Like watching people eat at a really great buffet and you ain't allowed to get in line


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 7, 2010)

Watching all of your Builds and seeing the woods for this one, this is going to be one good looking Bow. 

what weight are you going to  get on this one?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 7, 2010)

We are shooting for 49@28 on this one.

Here is the osage riser accent.  I forgot to take a photo of my jig I use for making this lam, so I'll show it when building the tip overlay pieces.  I love the look of fresh osage dust!  Looks like gold to me.  











Here is the figured bubinga riser block.  It looks kind of bland here, but I assure you the colors and figure will really pop when finished!  I lay out the rough riser so that I can determine the best place to put the accent.






Always check to make sure your saw blade is square!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 7, 2010)

Now I clamp it all together to see how much fitting I have to do.  I'll hold it up to the light to check fit.  Here you can see that it requires some work.
















I sand the saw marks out of each piece on my belt/spindle sander combo.  I recommend this machine for any wood worker.  I spend more time with it than any other I have.  You can buy them at Home Depot for $200.











A little bit of sanding later and she passes the light check with flying colors!  Now I mix up some smooth-on bowbuilding epoxy, and butter the pieces up!  I clamp snuggly here, but not too tight.  The quick clamps keep everything from sliding around.  My lights give me about 130-140 degrees.  The foil serves as a reflector.  This baby will cook for 4 hours.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 7, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Allright folks!  Hang on to yer seats, cause we are off and running!
> 
> Here are the parts laid out.   Check out the grain on that zebra!  Best I've seen.
> 
> ]


Wow!!!. The detail in those pics is a little better than the pic text you sent me!!............Thanks again for taking the time to do a build along!!


Jake Allen said:


> That's a fine start. I enjoy these alot, thanks Marty for taking the time.
> 
> Mitch, looks like you are gonna be one proud papa!


Thanks Jeff!!



Al33 said:


> This is gonna be great because it wasn't that long ago that I sold Mitch an older starter bow. He wasn't real sure he was going to take to this traditional archery thing so he didn't want to invest a lot in a bow at the time. Now look at him! He has done went and ordered him one of the best custom bows he could order. No lookin' back now Mitch, you are in this for life and no doubt you will enjoy it even more than you do now once you get this beauty in your hands. Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Marty for another build-a-long!


No Doubt Al!!.........Thanks for helping me get a start!!



baldfish said:


> Congrats Brotherthats some real fine looking wood


Thanks Bro!!



BkBigkid said:


> Watching all of your Builds and seeing the woods for this one, this is going to be one good looking Bow.
> 
> what weight are you going to  get on this one?


That Zebra wood looks much better than I had imagined!!............Can't wait to see a finish on that Bubinga!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 8, 2010)

This morning I unclamped the riser from my work bench, stowed my heat lamps, and cleaned up the block on my belt sander.  He are a couple of shots of the riser wiped with alcohol, to give a preview of what it will look like finished.











Now I take the block to final dimensions.  I cut/sand her down to 1 5/8" deep, and 1 1/2" wide.  I'm careful to keep the block square at this point.






Off to the bandsaw to cut the rough fadeouts in.






Now I tape the riser to a square piece of stock with an aluminum strip epoxied to one side.  This will keep the sanding square and allow me to sand the fadeouts really thin.  I like to make them long as well.  It's asthetically pleasing to my eye, and allows the end of the riser to work in the final bow tiller.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 9, 2010)

This morning I started by making three full length lams from three pairs.  I sanded a bevel on the butt of each pair held together.  Then joined them with CA gel and some accelerator.
















I have parallel lines drawn on my work bench to make sure they are aligned properly.











Here is what the joints look like after a little sanding.






Here is the jig set-up I use for making overlays.  You have to make sure the surface facing the sanding drum is square.  I can make small adjustments to get the lam the exact size I need.  I could make lams on this rig, but they wouldn't be the quality I am currently buying from Kenny McKenzie.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 9, 2010)

Now I have to cut the lams to the proper length to fit perfect on my form.  I mark those lengths on each of my forms.











Now I use 3M blue painters tape to cover the smooth side of the fiberglass lams.  This will keep the epoxy off of them and is pretty easy to remove.  I used to have trouble removing the tape when I used the cheap painters tape.  I cut my full length glass lam, and my two shorter pieces for the belly of the bow.  These are then used to mark the other wood lams.











Then I sand the edges of the lams with 150 grit just to knock off the spinters, which can get trapped between adjacent lams and create a fat glue line.






Now it's time for a dry run to check that everything is cut the right length, and the lams run up the belly ramps the way that I want them.  These colors are going to really look good together.  Great job on the wood selection Mitch!


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool....I love these build-alongs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 9, 2010)

marty,
 this bow is looking great! every build-along, you get more and more into the detail of each step. you are the king of build-alongs!!!! 

dave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Now it's time for a dry run to check that everything is cut the right length, and the lams run up the belly ramps the way that I want them.  These colors are going to really look good together.  Great job on the wood selection Mitch!


Thanks Marty.......... I can't take credit for it all, You did help out a little!!

Looking real good so far!!...........I like the way you mirrored the grain on the front Zebra laminate!!!...........I would have never thought to do that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

That is turnin` out to be an almighty purty bow! Mitch, that one won`t get layed down on a trade blanket, will it?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to shoot it when it's finished!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 9, 2010)

I am enjoying watching this beauty go together.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is turnin` out to be an almighty purty bow! Mitch, that one won`t get layed down on a trade blanket, will it?


Thanks Nick!!.........................Not Likely!!...........Been wanting this one for too long!!.........Got the urge about this time last year, when I made the trip with Charlie to pick up his bow



dutchman said:


> I want to shoot it when it's finished!


I think we can work something out before too much longer!!.........I won't even mind if you lose a few of my arrows in the process!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 10, 2010)

I had hoped to get this beauty glued up this morning, but ran into some issues that I had to resolve.  During the dry run I had a problem with the way the lams ran up the belly ramps of the riser.  I had to do some more sanding on one fade, re-shape my pressure strips to fit the riser better, and glue a little ramp piece on the top of the riser to relieve pressure at the top of one fade.  All is good now, and I have everything layed out for the glue-up tonight.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 10, 2010)

Marty, you are a true craftsman.
Dan


----------



## dutchman (Jun 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think we can work something out before too much longer!!.........I won't even mind if you lose a few of my arrows in the process!!



That's cool. But I've never lost any of your arrows...

I appreciate it Mitch. That's way better than that brother of yours. He won't even offer me the chance to shoot his. If he can't break it, I ain't gotta chance...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2010)

dutchman said:


> That's cool. But I've never lost any of your arrows...
> 
> I appreciate it Mitch. That's way better than that brother of yours. He won't even offer me the chance to shoot his. If he can't break it, I ain't gotta chance...


I figured I owed you a couple of Arras for the ones I lost of yours at the Poole Plantation last fall!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Well folks, I haven't got this one glued up yet.  I just didn't feel up to it last night.  Went to the shop this morning after dreaming about it all night.  I had a nagging feeling about these fadeouts.  It was proving very difficult to get my pressure strips to apply the right pressure in the fades.  I think it's a combination of these being scalloped a touch more than normal, .050 glass, and the zebra lams.  All my risers are the same length on this model, but the fades are sanded by hand.  This means that I sand to the line from my pattern, but keep sanding until they flow smoothly, without any humps or dips.  These just have slightly more of a curve.   I solved the problem with these little blocks at the top of the riser.   I thought I could get away with a block on one side, but though better of it.  Here you can see the blocks, which force the lams into the proper profile.






The next two photos shows with and without the top of lams on the block.  Of course, I can't put much pressure with my fingers when taking a photo with the other hand, but they mate very nicely with more pressure.  Bowbuilding is often about problem solving, I the biggest lesson I have learned is not to rush through something if that nagging feeling is telling you "caution".











Next step:  Glue-up!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is my smooth-on mixed up, and my wallpaper seam roller that I spread it with.











I dribble it on and then go back and roll it out.  Look at the zebra lam on the left side and you will see a dry spot.  I inspect every lam before laying them up to make sure I have none of these.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 12, 2010)

These next photos show me laying up the lams and the riser and then strapping it all to the form.  I use lots of rubber clamps.































Tonight we will see what we have.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 12, 2010)

*Marty... That is going to be purty...*

 But could you stop all this bow nonsense, I just don't have the money for another bow...  It's been 3 years since I bought a new bow... I really don't need another one, but danged if'n you aren't making me want one of them down right purty long D- shaped bows...

BTW, I can't wait to see how it turns out...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 13, 2010)

This morning I pulled her out of the form, and this is what I found.
















I tend to err on the side of too much epoxy!   It helps me sleep well at night though!  Nothing a bandsaw and belt sander won't cure.





















I'm really diggin this wood combo!  Next step is profiling the limbs, cutting string nocks, and putting a string on her.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

Apex, she is beautiful one day I hope to own one your fine bows


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 13, 2010)

good looking bow marty!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm really diggin this wood combo!  Next step is profiling the limbs, cutting string nocks, and putting a string on her.


They really do look good together!!


----------



## Slasher (Jun 13, 2010)

Dang... That wood combo is schhhwwweeeetttttt!!!! Marty, I may have to get in line for one of those bows....


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 13, 2010)

I got the first string on her!  Tiller and limb timing need some work.  I will tweak it after I get the overlays on.






You can see the limb on the right bending more than the one on the left.  I've got a nock set on for a typical split finger draw and am drawing the string much like I hope Mitch will.  Once he receives the bow he can tune it to his own style with brace height and nock set adjustments.  I just want it to be as close as it can be before it leaves here.  






Here are the tip over lays from Mitch's 8 pt.






Now to cook them for four hours to set the smooth-on.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jun 13, 2010)

That's going to be a good look'in bow Marty, Just like all the rest.


----------



## Butchhe (Jun 13, 2010)

This is an awesome thread to watch.  It helps noobies like me get an idea on the amount of work that actually goes into making a piece of art...thats fun to shoot.  Thanks for posting your progress.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2010)

marty it's awesome to see how well you have progressed in you skill's!!!!!!!!!!! sweet as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome build can't wait to see it done !!!!


----------



## missalot (Jun 13, 2010)

man that osage screams at you , great work!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> You can see the limb on the right bending more than the one on the left.  I've got a nock set on for a typical split finger draw and am drawing the string much like I hope Mitch will.  Once he receives the bow he can tune it to his own style with brace height and nock set adjustments.  I just want it to be as close as it can be before it leaves here.


I can learn to shoot differently if needed, but I've always shot split finger one over two

Looking good!!.........Looks like those antler tips are going to have a good bit of character!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 14, 2010)

No worries Mitch, just showing you the first draw.  She will be right before she leaves my cave!

This morning I started by cleaning up the overlays. Then it was 2.5 hours of tip work!  Antler tips are tough.  Cutting out the right piece is half the battle.  I probably stared at these antlers for an hour, turning them this way and then that.  Finally I found two small sections that I thought looked like bow tips!

















Then it's time to clean up the riser overlay.






Some real bowyers call me caveman for my technique for cutting the sight window, but I just can't see myself paying $100+ for a carbide bandsaw blade!  This only takes me 15-20 minutes, so I march on!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 14, 2010)

The sun was shining, so I made hay this morning.  This afternoon I am taking my wife to Jacksonville for a nice lunch and a movie!


























Starting to look like a bow now!


----------



## missalot (Jun 14, 2010)

wow !! thats going to look great ,love that combo!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> This morning I started by cleaning up the overlays. Then it was 2.5 hours of tip work!  Antler tips are tough.  Cutting out the right piece is half the battle.  I probably stared at these antlers for an hour, turning them this way and then that.  Finally I found two small sections that I thought looked like bow tips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the time spent on the antler tips!!...They look awesome!!

When I saw the pics of cutting the sight window!!........My stomach would have been tied in knots, doing that!!



Apex Predator said:


> The sun was shining, so I made hay this morning.  This afternoon I am taking my wife to Jacksonville for a nice lunch and a movie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you got busy!!

The contours of the grip have really brought out some really interesting Grain patterns!!......Looking good overall!!


Hope you and the wife had a nice afternoon!!


----------



## robert carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful as usual. That osage / zebra combo looks great. Osage makes a fine bow that likes heavy arrows.RC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Beautiful as usual. That osage / zebra combo looks great. Osage makes a fine bow that likes heavy arrows.RC


Thanks Robert!!.....Point taken!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 15, 2010)

I shot this bow this morning.  Mitch, you are in for a treat!  There is not alot to show before I finish this one, so ya'll be patient.  Final sanding time shortly.

My shooting has been really bad lately, but this bow made me hopeful.


----------



## rifleroom (Jun 15, 2010)

Not too bad from 5 yards Marty!Naw, just kidding! From what I can see in the pics, it will be a beauty when you get it done! Good job!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats  turning out to be one fine looking bow Gentelmen. 
Rutt you going to be like a kid on christmas when u get it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> I shot this bow this morning.  Mitch, you are in for a treat!  There is not alot to show before I finish this one, so ya'll be patient.  Final sanding time shortly.
> 
> My shooting has been really bad lately, but this bow made me hopeful.


Looks like it will fling an arrow!!

Looks like you did pretty good to me!!........Hope I can shoot it that well!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 17, 2010)

After a couple of days of hand sanding, I have her sanded through 150 grit.  Tommorrow I will sand her through 220 and seal the riser and limb edges with CA to fill the wood pores.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuned and awaiting the final product.  I may visit you tonight and take a look at it.
Ward


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 19, 2010)

Yesterday I finished sanding and applied two coats of CA (super glue) on the riser and limb edges.  It's very good for filling the grain.  I like to have a smooth level finish.  Seeing the sunken wood pores in a final finish bothers me.  Here she is first with the CA, and then a couple of shots after sanding it down this morning.
















Next step is cleaning the shop so that I can set up to spray.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks fantastic Marty!!! Curious, why use CA and not sanding sealer to fill in the wood pores?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 19, 2010)

Because I'm not familiar with "sanding sealer" and know that CA is compatable with my Fullerplast.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Because I'm not familiar with "sanding sealer" and know that CA is compatable with my Fullerplast.



There are several brands of sanding sealer and something you may want to experiment with to see if it works with your Fullerplast. It goes on real easy and has to be a lot less expensive than the CA. It sands out as smooth as a baby's fanny and it easy to sand.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking good Marty!! Can't wait to pull it back for the first time!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looking good Marty!! Can't wait to pull it back for the first time!!



If you bring it to FPG,you'd better keep it under lock and key


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of teaser pics!  Spraying finish today.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow very nice


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Here are a couple of teaser pics!  Spraying finish today.


.........Internet connection issues are resolved now!!.......I hope!!...........Looking good!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 22, 2010)

The finish cured all day yesterday, and now for the beaver tail grip.  Here I cut the tail to rough size, soak it in hot water for 10 minutes, and wrap it tightly around the grip.  The small piece will be used for shelf/strike plate.  After it dries I will trim it to size, glue it, and then stitch it on.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2010)

that bow is looking sweeeeet marty! looking forward to the finished pictures!

dave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> The finish cured all day yesterday, and now for the beaver tail grip.  Here I cut the tail to rough size, soak it in hot water for 10 minutes, and wrap it tightly around the grip.  The small piece will be used for shelf/strike plate.  After it dries I will trim it to size, glue it, and then stitch it on.


After seeing the pics of the riser after it had a finish on  it I started to tell you to leave the grip wrap off..............Glad I didn't that is going to look good!!


----------



## robert carter (Jun 22, 2010)

Beaver tail makes an outstanding grip.RC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Beaver tail makes an outstanding grip.RC


First time I held a bow with a Beaver tail grip........I knew that's what I wanted!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 23, 2010)

Here she is folks!  She finished right on 49@28.  She's a looker and a shooter.  Hope you like her Mitch.  She is in route this morning.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Beautiful Marty!!! Simply Martyvealous! .


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 23, 2010)

Great looking bow Marty!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Photos really don't do this one justice.  The lighting was horrible, but I ran out of time.  I really wanted to ship this one today.


----------



## devolve (Jun 23, 2010)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Here she is folks!  She finished right on 49@28.  She's a looker and a shooter.  Hope you like her Mitch.  She is in route this morning.


Looks Great!! Thanks for all the pics!!......Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 23, 2010)

Another masterpiece Marty, fine work! 

Thanks for taking the time to show us the process.
I really enjoyed that.

I am proud for you Mitch! You have yourself a fine bow.

I am shooting almost the same type, and weight, stick. 
(Made by the same bowyer. 
Therefore, I have several arrows you are welcome to try  next Saturday; Aluminum, carbon and cedars.


----------



## Bowana (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 23, 2010)

Great work Marty!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 23, 2010)

great looking bow marty!! the color combo works real well together!! i like the look of the beaver tail grip!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Another masterpiece Marty, fine work!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to show us the process.
> I really enjoyed that.
> ...


You must have been reading my mind!!...........That was sort of my plan to pick your brain on arrow selection!!.........Looking forward to next Saturday!!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 23, 2010)

That be one sweet bow right there. congrats Rutt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 23, 2010)

What can I sayThey get better and better


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

fishbait said:


> That be one sweet bow right there. congrats Rutt.


Thanks fishbait!! I think Marty has outdone himself with this one!!


----------



## missalot (Jun 23, 2010)

dang marty ,that looks great.i bet its hard to let them bows go after you make them,looks like you pour your heart and soul into each one of them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm tickled for you that you'll have it time for the July 3rd party!!! We can all shoot it!!!!!!


----------



## matthew (Jun 24, 2010)

That sure is one heck of a beautiful bow, great work.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks folks!  With any luck, Mitch will be shooting her tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Man that thing looks great, Marty !  You're a lucky man, Mitch!

Just wondering if you're ever gonna get questions about if you purposely picked tech colors or not...just sayin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

That is one fine lookin` bow. The antler tips are a nice touch...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome Marty!!.........She is a beauty!! Prolly next week before I get to shoot her though..........On our way out the door headed to the lake for the weekend!!

Thanks for everything!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2010)

Glad she made it safely!


----------



## coaster500 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Well done sir !!*


----------

